# Escambia this weekend



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Gonna hit Escambia this weekend. You guys been having better luck down south in the grass or farther up river in the wood?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

grass for us. The woods are gonna be gnarly after all this rain anyhow.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

with all of this rain i would stay south.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know. I've been told that Escambia grasses up really bad and you can hardly run any baits with treble hooks. That was true for me last weekend when I hit the grass, grass everywhere--on top of the water as well. For me, the wood worked better. Also, any docks I found it was hot. 

NJD


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hows the river today is it really high?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I went to mystic springs and fischers landing. It was up a little, but really muddy. I hope it clears up by Monday.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

normal height. had luck just about every area we tried... bass/reds/specks/blackdrum/sheephead/hybrids.....


----------

